# tarpon 100



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

anyone have a tarpon 100 or seen one rigged up? i just bought one and i'm about to start goin to town with it. i'm not really into drilling into the hull a whole lot, w/ the exception of one flush mount rod holder. i think the tank well is a tad smaller than the 120,140 and i'm wonderin what anybody has done for a milk crate, etc.

ryan


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*I have a Tarpon 100*

I got it because I am only 5'8'' and it is easy for me to move by myself. I have found it to be a really good boat for me. I have 2 flush mount rod holders, an anchor shuttle a fishfinder on a RAM mound and a scotty rod holder. I strap a milk crate with a PVC pole and light on it and I am good to go. I have had lots of fun on it. Only drawback is that is is not as fast as the longer boats. I am never in a hurry when I am fishing so....just the ticket for me. The best Kayak to fish off of is the one you have...

Tight lines!

Frank


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

fcbandgdog said:


> I got it because I am only 5'8'' and it is easy for me to move by myself. I have found it to be a really good boat for me. I have 2 flush mount rod holders, an anchor shuttle a fishfinder on a RAM mound and a scotty rod holder. I strap a milk crate with a PVC pole and light on it and I am good to go. I have had lots of fun on it. Only drawback is that is is not as fast as the longer boats. I am never in a hurry when I am fishing so....just the ticket for me. The best Kayak to fish off of is the one you have...
> 
> Tight lines!
> 
> Frank


yep


----------

